# RIP our sweet Nala



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

I just joined here mainly to find out information on our newest kitty a Himalayan. I haven't even posted about our other kitties. We have four and our oldest, Nala, has been with us for 15 1/2 years. She has been very healthy and a wonderful kitty. Unfortunately in the last three weeks she has went down hill very quickly, first we thought she might have pneumonia and she was put on antibiotics, she didn't get better and so we took her back to the vet Monday. The x-rays showed her lungs were full of fluid, they couldn't even see her heart. She was having trouble breathing and had lost over a lb in 2 weeks. She wouldn't eat, the vet said they suspected it was congestive heart failure. They said there was nothing they could do for her. We chose to put her to sleep so she wasn't suffering anymore. I am going to try to attach a photo of her.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

This is the latest picture we have of Nala, she is with our puppy Maggi.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. It always happens so quickly before we have any chance at all to adjust to it. Nala was a beautiful girl with such a sweet face.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Nala!  at least she's up in the skies with all fo the other cats.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. We lost our big kitty in the fall and it was heartbreaking. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Nala was lovely.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. Nala looked like a gentle cat.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She was beautiful.. so sorry for your loss. HUGS


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

(((hugs)))
it is so hard to lose one of our beloved furbabies. She was a cutie.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I think it's worse...for us anyway....when they are taken so quickly. Sending healing thoughts your way and hugs too.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Nala was certainly very beautiful. I'm am so very sorry for your loss. I know my sweet boy Smokey, along with other forum members' cats, was there to welcome Nala across the Bridge. *hugs to you*


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am so very sorry for the loss of dear Nala
I know what it feels like, with our last 2 cats,
it feels absoluetly heartbreaking.
My thoughts are within you and you're other 3 kitties!


----------

